# I'm a mystery! Good luck!



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey, my name is Jared. I'm a 20 year old College kid in a search of self-discovery to further enhance my life I guess. Ever since I learned about MBTI I have been fascinated with the idea of knowing the behavior of people. For the most part, I am very bad at determining anything but Introvert or Extrovert. I have looked online and done a lot of research on the topic and still have a hard time distinguishing what I am. I can almost relate to everything, at one time or another I have felt that I was something and then a week later I related to something else. I know the cognitive functions but not enough to recognize what they mean, and certainly not enough to realize which ones ring true to me. 

I guess I'll say a few things and see if anyone can rough guess, I can fill out one of those handy questionnaires but I am really bad at answering questions sometimes, most of the time the answer is biased on my mood and emotion at the time. And I feel as if I can change my mindset to be anything I want to be which is quite honestly super frustrating. I don't know if I have a weird personality disorder, I have a history of mental illness, could this change my MBTI anyway? Or at least make it harder to recognize my type? 

Here some characteristics of mine that hopefully maybe someone can relate to or figure out a rough guess of what I am. 

Most certainly an introvert. I don't really care for stereotypes but look at me and you will probably think I am introverted. I prefer being alone, I am very shy, I am very very soft spoken. I hate noise a lot of the time, in College going to class is super frustrating sometimes because I just want to be alone. Its kind of that way with everything. I tried being a party animal but it's a bad scene because I just want to sit in a corner and drink because I have zero desire to be there. I get energy by being by myself and processing my thoughts, mostly through music, watching something, working out, I tried playing guitar once but that is an on and off thing that I get frustrated with pretty easily. I have a few close friends, I'm uncomfortable around strangers, I like my family but I still sometimes distance myself from them to get some alone time. I am pretty shy, afraid of being rejected or made fun of, never had a girlfriend because I am bad at introducing myself to people and get really nervous and just avoid the situation entirely. 

I have been described as loyal. I think to my friends or someone that I feel is my responsibility maybe. I try to be a good person, I'm hard working when I want to be, sometimes I'm not though depending on what I'm doing. I try to be helpful, but I have a hard time working with others, I like doing stuff by myself, like, chores I'd much rather do by myself a lot of the time.

I've been told that I'm modest but truthfully I just hate the center of attention, I am a little bit full of myself when it comes to things I know or know I can do well at like physical activity and history. I just am not open about it because I just hate the attention being on me. 

I've been called mysterious but I think this is just because I'm reserved and hate talking to people most of the time, I prefer listening to talking and prefer thinking before speaking because I don't want to look stupid. 
So for a political philosophy class I asked a relative if they thought I was a realist or idealist because we had to write a paper on it and I was having a hard time with it. They said “You are an idealist. All the way. Trust, Honor, Security, the belief that the world can be a better place. You may be a bit of a cynic (because of me mostly) but you were raised to believe that there is MORE than just yourself. Your family, your community, your country.” This is really accurate description of me. 

So yeah, there's a lot of stuff about me anymore questions please let me know. Thanks for reading this and if you have an idea please reply I appreciate it, thanks again.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Introverted with Si and Fi, that leaves us with INFP and ISTJ. Depends on whether you care more about being the ideal human being, or pursuing your interests and keeping up with tasks.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Describe what you'd like to be. Where do you imagine yourself in 10 years?

What are you majoring in college? Are you happy with it? What would you be studying if you could do anything? Do you take a lot of electives or are most of your courses in your field?

Imagine you have the opportunity to go on an all-expenses paid trip somewhere in the world. Where do you go and why?


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

@somnuvore - That is honestly a really interesting question that I had to think on. I'm a bit of a perfectionist, I hate failing at anything. I guess an example of one of my interests that I love pursuing is bodybuilding or weightlifting. I lifted in High School and Middle School but in College I started focusing more on the Gym and being healthy, eating right etc. I don't know if its because I'm interested or because I think my ideal self should be healthy and strong. I'm sorry if that isn't a detailed answer, I had a really hard time coming up with an answer.

@TyranAmiros - Warrior. I either want to be in the Military or do something like Mixed Martial Arts. Maybe teaching. I am currently a History major in College. I was a liberal arts major for the longest time and I have considered switching back. Truthfully, I don't hate being a history degree but there are only a few parts of History that I really want to learn about so staying motivated can be really hard. I like learning about military history, ancient civilizations and that sort of thing. I'm going to try and get into an anthropology class, maybe archaeology if I can pull it off. Most of the classes I have taken are elective based. I'm taking a political philosophy and psychology, gym, and a military history class. So far I really enjoy my gym class, I'm a pretty fit athletic guy so it's pretty easy and its kind of fun. My history class is interesting. And my other two classes are interesting at times but kind of boring a lot of the time. 

If I could go anywhere in the world. Europe, I have always been fascinated with Europe. Parts of it are really beautiful and I kind of want to experience a difference culture. I know people who have lived or visited Europe and they all enjoyed it and it's really neat listening to their experiences and stories. I love America but I would really like to see and experience the world outside of America.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't get an NFP vibe from you at all, but either Ne or Se is your main perceiving function. the emphasis on the physical suggests Se may be what we're looking at. 

What do you think of ISFP?


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

I relate to some parts of it and some parts not really.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

INFP. "I FEEL" is about every other word.

isfp tends to really like music and colors and seeing things. 

Ne to me, and I'm an Ne primary user.


----------



## spifffo (Jan 21, 2010)

The emphasis on being physically strong and healthy seems like Si mixed with Te to me. I also think Si could fit with the interest in history, ancient civilizations, tradition, etc.

My vote is definitely ISTJ. I really recommend looking at the descriptions of that type and seeing if they resonate with you.

ISXPs I've known do not have the same degree of discipline that ISXJ does, and you seem to have discipline, at least regarding fitness.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

You seem to be an HSP (The Highly Sensitive Person –), as well as an introvert. I am also an HSP.

I think you also use Si. Introverted types that use Si are INxPs and ISxJs. You are probably an INFP with your idealism, however other types can appear somewhat idealistic as well - NFs are just the stereotypical version. SJs tend to be extremely loyal, and are often found in places like the army or following an idealistic path that they believe in. The function Fi, most used by FP types, can also be very loyal. It is a difference usually between Si being about how you were raised and Fi being about what values your conscience insists upon.

There is some information missing from your post, however. I'd suggest taking the typing test from this site: Personality Junkie: Type, Careers, Relationships & More! The author has an extremely good understanding of what makes up a type and how different functions can be applied in different ways. I would suggest checking out what type it gives you - its only about 4 or 5 questions long. If that doesn't fit, the most likely options to me are ISFJ and INFP first, and then if neither of those seem viable, ISTJ and INTP just in case.


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Everything. I have a very conflicting personality I think. Part of me is very serious while the other half is fairly carefree. I have emotions but I overthink everything. I have zero idea if I am an Intuitive or Sensor. I am fairly positive I am an Introvert.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
Fullfilmment. Not a day goes by where I think about the future and what I'm going to do with myself. I'm fairly young and I just want to get it right. My biggest fear is probably not living life to the fullest and regretting it later down the road.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
When I workout, nothing is more fullfilling then lifting something bigger than you, or pushing yourself to run that extra mile. I am an exercise junkie, I can't not exercise. I am a very easily stressed individual, I am intelligent but its not my strong suit, I never did well in school, sports was an outlet but unfortunately I could never bring myself to do team sports and enjoy them. I boxed for awhile, right now in College I train Brazilian Jiu Jitsu when I have the money to. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?
My social skills. I am very soft-spoken, I would much rather listen, be introduced to then introduce myself. I get made fun of for speaking softly, stumbling over my words when I am nervous. I am not asking for self-pity when I say this. But I feel as if I have missed a lot in my life because I lacked the confidence and esteem to speak up and talk to people. It used to bother me a lot, and it still does, some days are better than worst especially in College where it seems everyone is enjoying themselves and socializing.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I think about people and how I feel about it. I have a very serious demeanor but in reality, I care very deeply for people. Not always but I could never watch someone being bullied, I could never watch someone getting made fun of. I think most of it stems from my personal belief that people shouldn't be bullied or harassed. I believe in treating people with respect until they prove to me they don't deserve it. I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, but if someone crosses me or someone close to me I will not hesistate to being an outspoken and often times at that point, very aggressive individual. 

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
If I care enough about it sure, often though a school paper is still at the end of the day just a paper to me. If I fail it sucks, but if I pass, awesome. If I am writing something I care about I want a good grade but at the same time I try not to become obsessive or let it get to me if I fail. I was never a strong student, I am very disorganized and I often times just have a hard time caring and concentrating on topics that aren't interesting to me.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
Whenever a girl flirts with me or I am just chilling out with my friends or family and everyone is enjoying themselves. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
Not very. I often times lose track of my homework and get caught behind fairly easily. I try to keep things super simple so I don't have to worry too much about losing stuff because I get very angry and frustrated when I lose things and can't find them.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I guess I try and figure out if they make sense. If they don't make sense then whats the point?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
Whenever I am taking care of a group sure I might feel good but its very taxing to me. I generally much rather do my own thing a lot of the time. I don't hate groups, but I find them very taxing on my reserves and I just get stressed out and anxious. I care about people in my group though if its important enough to me though, I will put them before myself almost always.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
Thinking before speaking and one on one please!

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I generally like to get some sort of information before jumping into an action, I am pretty cautious for the most part. I think action speaks louder than words!


14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
I'll probably head out and hangout unless I am stressed and want nothing to do with people. I generally take every opportunity to hangout, I hate sitting around and thinking that people are doing stuff without me. 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
Angry and aggressive. Panicky. Sometimes depressed.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
Lack of respect. Pretty much just don't be a dick and I won't have a problem with you. If I do I'll ignore it until you're a dick to me or someone else.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
Working out, fighting, history, music, movies, television shows that I like. Food. Jokes. Jokes are always good!

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
The important stuff because that stresses me out.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
Loyal and modest. I am only loyal because I trust them and modest because I hate being the center of attention, it makes me uncomfortable. 

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 
Working out, browse the Internet, watch some Tv, just chill out and enjoy myself. Maybe hangout with some friends or family.


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe the questionnaire will help a little bit. I took that test 3 different times and got different results each time. Still good test, I am just really bad taking tests. I second guess myself.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

jared94 said:


> @_somnuvore_ - That is honestly a really interesting question that I had to think on. I'm a bit of a perfectionist, I hate failing at anything. I guess an example of one of my interests that I love pursuing is bodybuilding or weightlifting. I lifted in High School and Middle School but in College I started focusing more on the Gym and being healthy, eating right etc. I don't know if its because I'm interested or because I think my ideal self should be healthy and strong. I'm sorry if that isn't a detailed answer, I had a really hard time coming up with an answer.


I'd lean closer to ISTJ then; INFPs are usually not very great at keeping up with their health, at least not until they get older. Since you're still 20, and your Si is very well developed, ISTJ would be the more apparent choice. You should start developing a strong sense of idealism soon, however, so don't get too wrapped up in thinking you're an INFP after all; it's a common mistake for young people to overestimate their developing functions as more dominant than they really are, which can waste a lot of your time in trying to find your type. I went through this myself in believing I was an ISFP, but it was a growing Fi, and also thinking I was an ENTJ, but again it was due to a growing Se.


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

Could that make ISFJ possible to then if you think Si is my dominant function??


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

Bumping with a questionnaire:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Everything. I have a very conflicting personality I think. Part of me is very serious while the other half is fairly carefree. I have emotions but I overthink everything. I have zero idea if I am an Intuitive or Sensor. I am fairly positive I am an Introvert.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
Fullfilmment. Not a day goes by where I think about the future and what I'm going to do with myself. I'm fairly young and I just want to get it right. My biggest fear is probably not living life to the fullest and regretting it later down the road.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
When I workout, nothing is more fullfilling then lifting something bigger than you, or pushing yourself to run that extra mile. I am an exercise junkie, I can't not exercise. I am a very easily stressed individual, I am intelligent but its not my strong suit, I never did well in school, sports was an outlet but unfortunately I could never bring myself to do team sports and enjoy them. I boxed for awhile, right now in College I train Brazilian Jiu Jitsu when I have the money to.

4) What makes you feel inferior?
My social skills. I am very soft-spoken, I would much rather listen, be introduced to then introduce myself. I get made fun of for speaking softly, stumbling over my words when I am nervous. I am not asking for self-pity when I say this. But I feel as if I have missed a lot in my life because I lacked the confidence and esteem to speak up and talk to people. It used to bother me a lot, and it still does, some days are better than worst especially in College where it seems everyone is enjoying themselves and socializing.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I think about people and how I feel about it. I have a very serious demeanor but in reality, I care very deeply for people. Not always but I could never watch someone being bullied, I could never watch someone getting made fun of. I think most of it stems from my personal belief that people shouldn't be bullied or harassed. I believe in treating people with respect until they prove to me they don't deserve it. I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, but if someone crosses me or someone close to me I will not hesistate to being an outspoken and often times at that point, very aggressive individual.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
If I care enough about it sure, often though a school paper is still at the end of the day just a paper to me. If I fail it sucks, but if I pass, awesome. If I am writing something I care about I want a good grade but at the same time I try not to become obsessive or let it get to me if I fail. I was never a strong student, I am very disorganized and I often times just have a hard time caring and concentrating on topics that aren't interesting to me.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
Whenever a girl flirts with me or I am just chilling out with my friends or family and everyone is enjoying themselves.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
Not very. I often times lose track of my homework and get caught behind fairly easily. I try to keep things super simple so I don't have to worry too much about losing stuff because I get very angry and frustrated when I lose things and can't find them.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I guess I try and figure out if they make sense. If they don't make sense then whats the point?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
Whenever I am taking care of a group sure I might feel good but its very taxing to me. I generally much rather do my own thing a lot of the time. I don't hate groups, but I find them very taxing on my reserves and I just get stressed out and anxious. I care about people in my group though if its important enough to me though, I will put them before myself almost always.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
Thinking before speaking and one on one please!

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I generally like to get some sort of information before jumping into an action, I am pretty cautious for the most part. I think action speaks louder than words!


14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
I'll probably head out and hangout unless I am stressed and want nothing to do with people. I generally take every opportunity to hangout, I hate sitting around and thinking that people are doing stuff without me.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
Angry and aggressive. Panicky. Sometimes depressed.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
Lack of respect. Pretty much just don't be a dick and I won't have a problem with you. If I do I'll ignore it until you're a dick to me or someone else.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
Working out, fighting, history, music, movies, television shows that I like. Food. Jokes. Jokes are always good!

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
The important stuff because that stresses me out.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
Loyal and modest. I am only loyal because I trust them and modest because I hate being the center of attention, it makes me uncomfortable.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
Working out, browse the Internet, watch some Tv, just chill out and enjoy myself. Maybe hangout with some friends or family.


----------



## snowflakes (Aug 21, 2014)

My guess is ISxP


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, why?



snowflakes said:


> My guess is ISxP


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

ISFP, again. Question by question:

1. There's extraverted perceiving > introverted perceiving (Ne/Se>Ni/Si)--the way you say "everything" makes you doubt and overgeneralize suggests you don't use introverted perceiving as well as your external perceiving function.
2. Ni fears--the future, not living to fullest. This also suggests Se.
3. This is how Se's talk about working out.
4. Fi insecurity--you're taking in what others are putting out, emotionally speaking.
5. Fi dominant behavior
6. Se attitudes toward work here
7. Fi--it's about how others make you feel.
8. No answer?
9. Se, inferior Te frustration at yourself
10. Se-Ni approach--you want it to make sense, not, for example, to understand it.
11. Fi-dominant
12. Definitely introversion, most likely introverted judging dominant (Fi or Ti)
13. "Actions speak louder than words" speaks to Se. The rest confirms that it's not dominant--it's filtered through an introverted judging function (Ti or Fi)
14. Se
15. Te inferior
16. Fi
17. Se interests here
18. Ni fears again here
19. Fi-dominant
20. Se interests again here.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Still think you're using Si; you don't express a desire to compete, you don't acknowledge power struggles between property owners e.g. in business or politics, you don't function well in conditions where an immediate decision needs to be made. What you're telling me is that you recognize and understand states of being, e.g. you purposefully work out specifically to induce a positive feeling, rather than some ulterior purpose e.g. greater ability to compete with others.

Your interests are also highly typical of delta and alpha types, both of which use Si, esp. considering your interest in history, movies and health especially. Ni doesn't process "sensory minutiae" like history; frankly, it's a boring subject to SPs and NJs, outside of being in relation to their purposes, but it's always a key point of interest to alpha and delta introverts. Likewise, Si doesn't process "intuitive minutiae", so talking to them about, for example, Plato's theory of forms, will induce a yawn. You can talk all day to an INTJ about Mises's theory of economics but an ISTJ would rather change the subject to something more interesting; Ne-doms are similar except they're more quick to interrupt.

I don't think you're an ISFJ because you express a cold rational exterior, but admit to an intense and emotional interior, which is characteristic of the ISTJ. ISFJs are the other way around. If ISTJ really doesn't fit, the only other one I'd say works out is INFP.


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

I see Si in this.


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

I am the worst at MBTI, I hate not being able to type myself. :/ Or at least have a hard time w/ it


----------

